# Fed Up - So Going To Use UK Muscle As My Training Parter



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Fed Up...*

After 3 years of training and still you couldn't tell I trained 4 times per week, so after some helpful advice I'm going to eat myself bigger... Fingers crossed. I'm not writing this for followers but to motivate me to pull my finger out and to use UK Muscle as my training parter.

*Goal*

Arms to fill sleeves and to look like I actually train hard in the gym 

*My Full Stats*

Age 33

Height 5'11

Weight 89.5kg

BF 15/18%

Belly 38inch

Chest 42inch

Waist 37inch but 34inch jeans random

Left bicep relaxed 12.5inch or flexed 14.5inch

Right bicep relaxed 13.5inch or flexed 15inch

Left thigh 23inch

Right thigh 25inch

*My New Diet*

7am - 6 Eggs on toast,

2 scoops protein

10.30am - 200g Meat, 70g rice, veg

11am - Pre work out shake - Maxiraw 2 scoops protein & creatine

11.50am - PharmAssault

12pm - training

1pm - post work out shake - 2xprotein, 1xcarbs, creatine

1.30pm - 200g Meat, 70g rice, veg

3.30pm - 200g Meat, 70g rice, veg

6.30pm - dinner meat, potato, veg

9pm - shake

Macros

3361.8 kcals

163.9 carbs

432.5 protein

88.8 fat

*Training*

*Monday - Chest & Tris*

Bench - 80kg 8x4

incline DB press & incline DB fly superset - 20kg 8x3

Dips failurex3

Cable Fly 80kg 7x8

Bench narrow grip 50kg 8x3

over head extensions 10x3

under hand pull down 8x3

*Tuesday - Legs & Abs*

leg extensions 84kg 8x3

leg curls 50kg 8x3

leg press 218kg 10x3

lunges 22.5kg 20x3

squats on smith 90kg 8x3

weighted abs work

*Thursday - Back & Bis*

bent over rows 2x over hand 2x under hand 70kg 8x4

wide pull ups 8x3

single arm farmer row 35kg 10x3

underhand lat pull down 71kg 8x3

deads 70kg 8x3

ez bar curls isolation 20kg 8x3

incline DB curl and standing hammer super set 12.5kg 8x3

*Friday - Shoulders & Abs*

Seated DB press 22.5kg 8x4

seated lateral raise and standing lateral raise 12.5kg 8x3

upright rows (smith) 40kg 8x3

front raise (disc) 20kg 8x3

shrugs on smith machine 100kg 8x3

weight abs work

Let's see how this goes, any advice or tips welcome


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Food is the answer


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope so!

Also forgot to mention I have started taking Maxiraw TurboTest, two days ago. Only down side is bad guts  Anyone get that off this product???


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck buddy


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

stick a picture up fella, best way to keep yourself focused in my experience.

oh - and good luck.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Hope so!
> 
> Also forgot to mention I have started taking Maxiraw TurboTest, two days ago. Only down side is bad guts  Anyone get that off this product???


Welcome good place to keep you motivated

I use maxiraw turbotest and turbotherm no problems with either,


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck, mate. I'll follow with interest as I'm trying to do the same thing!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

mygym said:


> Welcome good place to keep you motivated
> 
> I use maxiraw turbotest and turbotherm no problems with either,


Hmm well it must be either pharm assault or TurboTest that's giving me bad guts, fingers crossed it stops or I'm just gonna be putting it in one end to come out the other


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Hmm well it must be either pharm assault or TurboTest that's giving me bad guts, fingers crossed it stops or I'm just gonna be putting it in one end to come out the other


Only way to know is stop one at a time and see


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good point


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gonna drop the TurboTest for a few day to see if that sorts me out


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Turbo ****s me up as well. The morning eggs should help though.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Gonna drop the TurboTest for a few day to see if that sorts me out


No idea what turbotest is, but if you got stomach aches and potentially the sh!ts, I bet you any money it's the pre workout - musclepharm.

Pre workouts f me up, bad stomach, no appetite etc. good workout but I pay the price after.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bugger I feel stuffed already and training in 30mins!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mate..looks like your burning off somewhere is your job active?

what i do when i get plateaued is to pick a body part (say arms) and train the nuts out of it dropping reps but increasing sets and going as heavy as i can whilst keeping a decent maintenance split to cover everything else, then when it started to improve id pick another and so on if you do this for a few months you should see improvements.

how long have you been doing the same routine for maybe your bodies just got used to your split.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

New routine only been on it 2/3 weeks.

May leave a longer gap been eating and training, felt like I was gonna throw


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

johnnya said:


> mate..looks like your burning off somewhere is your job active?
> 
> what i do when i get plateaued is to pick a body part (say arms) and train the nuts out of it dropping reps but increasing sets and going as heavy as i can whilst keeping a decent maintenance split to cover everything else, then when it started to improve id pick another and so on if you do this for a few months you should see improvements.
> 
> how long have you been doing the same routine for maybe your bodies just got used to your split.


I know it's bad but does anyone train there arms more than once a week for quicker gains?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Without a pic I can't tell for sure, but a 38inch stomach at 5'11 is probably going to be around the 20-22% bodyfat, why don't you try a cut first? The definition gained will 'make it look like you lift' 

Why do you squat on the smith machine??


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> spoilt it with the bagel


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I squat on the smith because the gym hasn't got a squat rack, and I'm not great at squatting


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Dam it you spotted it! It was only one


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> was it wholemeal and post workout?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Err white and breakfast


----------



## Triki (Feb 4, 2013)

Sub'd as with your stats you could be me. Same height, weight etc Will be interesting to see how you progress. Good luck


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Kev1980 said:


> I know it's bad but does anyone train there arms more than once a week for quicker gains?


If theyre not sore train away at them mate, the way my split falls one week they would get done once the following week twice if i have a bit of time left over at a session i throw in a few curls or something.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay more meat, rice and veg time, I'm bloody stuffed already, I hope this eating gets easier


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tomorrows snacks prepared


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I take my hat off to the big guys on here, I feel so full I could explode and you boys somehow eat way more!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Solid 3 meals there for the day mate. Do you have them dry? I use pesto on everything. Lots of great fats


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

If your training hard and going to failure them meals matter and you will be hungry. Have you worked out your macros etc and taking a notepad to put down your lifts to see if you make progress?

Hope its all going okay. Liking the snacks you prepared


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I do keep a routine and make notes on upped weights 

Will rework out macros this morning and post


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

No wonder I'm full Macros

139 fat

245 carbs

325 protein

3561 kals


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Quick update before another meal... I don't think I've ever felt so permanently full. Note to self use sauce on meat, rice and veg because there is nothing harder than trying to eat dry food when your stuffed before the first mouth full.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

TurboTest from maxiraw was giving me the bad guts, which is very disappointing as I was keen to use it.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you sunshine for my lunch


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Little snack


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Quick question, on non training days how much if at all should I cut back on food intake? Or for this month trial just keep smashing in 3000 to 3500 kals?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Kev1980 said:


> Quick question, on non training days how much if at all should I cut back on food intake? Or for this month trial just keep smashing in 3000 to 3500 kals?


I wouldn't cut cals at all as you need them to repair muscles.

What you could do is swap in fats for carbs as you won't need the excess energy and fats are good for you ....and taste nice


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Good to see your getting your food in mate, and nice diet too

As for the appetite just wait a few weeks and you will notice your,hungry quickly after eating, as your metabolism will kick up a notch to process the food

Keep up the good work


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thing is Kevm if your over weight now, you don`t want to eat too much or you're just going round in circles.

have you worked out your macros etc using one of the apps


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

My macros or the diet macros?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> My macros or the diet macros?


both - I might have missed a post or two but as usually happens on UK-M you sound to have started a bulk (because thats what everyone always recommends) but from your opening post I seem to think you were unhappy with your shape and you thought you were carrying too weight and not enough muscle?

I may be wrong.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know how to do my macros.

Yes I'm trying a month bulk.

I'm not happy with my shape but more unhappy with the lack of proper muscle or muscle size.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mate are you sure you're 15% bf? You're same height as me, with similar stats on legs, chest and arms, and I'd say I'm around 15% bf but 10kg lighter than you :confused1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't know how accurate this chart is but I think you may have calculated BF wrongly mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> I don't know how to do my macros.
> 
> Yes I'm trying a month bulk.
> 
> I'm not happy with my shape but more unhappy with the lack of proper muscle or muscle size.


keep at it - all I`m saying is be careful of over eating.

can someone point him to the thread about working out his daily requirements.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Errr maybe 19.5% bf


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Mate are you sure you're 15% bf? You're same height as me, with similar stats on legs, chest and arms, and I'd say I'm around 15% bf but 10kg lighter than you :confused1:


I can't make your picture bigger but I'm guessing I defo have more fat. I have always carried it only on my chest and stomach


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

In a months time this thread has the risk of changing its title to Fed Up - Heavy but fat  lol


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

This weather is excellent another BBQ later = meat

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

@Kev1980 great log mate. You've done what half of the posters on here don't do - get your diet sorted! (also putting my cooking skills to shame  )

I quite like your routine tbh, it's not that dissimilar to mine. However, what is your job? Are you active or inactive? Personally, I'm inactive as I sit at a PC for 7 hours a day. I tend to find working out before work is a god send as it sets my body into overdrive with energy and makes eating a lot easier.

I know what you mean regarding food and feeling stuffed, but it does get easier as your stomach will expand and accommodate the food much better.

I'm on my first ever 12 week bulk (week 7 atm) and I am getting a little pouchy on the front, but I'm noticing the gains on shoulders/arms and back etc and the pouch goes when I tense and my abs come through. I would seriously recommend taking photos every other week to make sure you are actually changing or whether you are getting fat.

Anyway, I hope the above is some help/food for thought mate. Best of luck with it - you're halfway there by actually making an effort and doing it!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Unfortunately I sit behind the desk but I find gym in my lunch break a good distraction plus I have to pull my finger down to fit it all in.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

But on the plus side the gym is a 5min walk and I'm probably late back every day by 10mins which is never an issue


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Don't know how accurate this chart is but I think you may have calculated BF wrongly mate


How come women only grow a minge at 40 & 45% bf? :lol:

Subbed to this mate, you sound kinda similar to me when I was lifting for a few months. If your 20% body fat and above & most is on your belly it'll be water and visceral fat. Only three ways to shift visceral fat whilst eating properly and those are Cardio, snap & Cardio or lipo. If your rich enough to get lipo, buy me some protein!!

If you cut before you have any mass at all you'll end up looking like the guy did at the start if Captain America. Try looking at clean bulk journals for diet tips, and FFS leave the bagels alone. You also don't really need the lucozade mate

If your running out of energy whilst in the gym and struggling to do arms after chest etc, run your chest, back, legs and shoulders on their own and have another day for arms. Bearing in mind you'll bis and tris will be hit when doing shoulders and back too


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> subbed, keep working out you lazy f#ck. :laugh:


That's what I need, someone to kick my but


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

CONSITENCY is the key mate.

CONSITENCY in diet

CONSITENCY in training

Keep plugging away and it will come, keep consistant and it will come quicker..


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am keen on working out and have been for 3 years 4 days a week, just not eating enough real food


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Also after being on this site for a few years now the thought of taking something to give gains a cheeky boost has always been a thought. I guess the trouble / bonus with this site is the amount of good information makes it sounds fairly risk free as there is such a big support network. I wonder how many new people feel the same way?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't got anyone I know or trust to try gear with anyway.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Don't know how accurate this chart is but I think you may have calculated BF wrongly mate


That charts **** I'd say 8% on that is more like 15


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> View attachment 118545


Yea that seems more accurate mate, puts me about 15% though still


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

from your last pic of your diet if you are keeping to that daily plus more that's a solid base to try AAS.. continue improving your diet..15% is acceptable BF to run test only...


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea that seems more accurate mate, puts me about 15% though still


Hmm maybe 21%


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well another BBQ done which is excellent for my diet


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> from your last pic of your diet if you are keeping to that daily plus more that's a solid base to try AAS.. continue improving your diet..15% is acceptable BF to run test only...


I'm not brave enough to inject myself, I'd cock it up some how and end up in a&e


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Over cooked my eggs this morning, not good but still ate


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Need to find a better sauce dry pork, rice and veg is hard going. Chest and Tris this lunch time, this is my favourite split


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

You thought about training you legs independently on the leg extensions etc where you can do one leg at a time.

Works great for me as one leg was considerably weaker than the other and judging my the size difference in your legs I would guess the same in true.

same principle apply s for most body parts really I always try to train each side independently

Good luck with your goals mate


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Go session apart from bench, as there was not spot about which is annoying


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you think it's worth me throwing in a couple of evening cardio sessions? Would it be counter productive at all as I train weights at lunchtime


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay go easy on me these are my starting photos completely relaxed and after a days worth of food.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

jeeeeeeeesus get that back shaved...lol.

cardio does no one any harm mate just dont over do it , I keep my rest to about thirty seconds between sets really just enough to change weight get a couple of good breaths and go again this will help you burn a bit more...keep at it :thumb:


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Phew I thought I was going get the **** ripped out of me. You can see why I'm fed up, that's 3 years work.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Okay go easy on me these are my starting photos completely relaxed and after a days worth of food.
> 
> View attachment 118715
> 
> ...


guessed that`s what you looked like, do you over eat?

me? I would just eat three square meals a day, no shakes, no "supplements" lift heavy weights three or four times a week (get your form checked, maybe get a training partner) and do cardio as often - in 6 months time you should look like you work out.

then decide whether you want to be big or cut.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't over eat but did eat 3/4 pieces of fruit a day. I don't eat snacks or c rap


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm guessing my bf is bad


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I guess I`m about 15% - similar stats to you but smaller in height

View attachment 118728
View attachment 118729


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Saxondale.

At least I have a starting point now, gonna keep up the clean eating trim the carbs back and add cardio. I can fu*king do this!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Thanks Saxondale.
> 
> At least I have a starting point now, gonna keep up the clean eating trim the carbs back and add cardio. I can fu*king do this!


sounds like a plan.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

So if I can add cardio, keep eating 6 meals and watch carbs, I should start getting some where


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Kev1980 said:


> *Fed Up...*
> 
> After 3 years of training and still you couldn't tell I trained 4 times per week, so after some helpful advice I'm going to eat myself bigger... Fingers crossed. I'm not writing this for followers but to motivate me to pull my finger out and to use UK Muscle as my training parter.
> 
> ...


Not meaning to sound dumb or stupid here - Your Goal is for your Biceps and Triceps to get bigger? and by doing this - this makes you look like you train hard in the gym?

By the sounds of it you all ready train hard in the gym 4 days a week for 3 years you should be in decent/good shape? in fact brilliant shape ... not trying to send negative but you've either not been training right - or you havent trained 4 days a week for 3 years solid ...

I hope you get the motivation from here dude 

I see loads of peoples pictures and there diets and there goals and it makes me stronger and more willing!!

Question is How much do YOU actually want it?

:devil2:


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I want it and ill get there


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I want it and ill get there 

In fact this log is giving me the motivation already, as I have logged pictures and there ****e!


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Kev1980 said:


> I want it and ill get there
> 
> In fact this log is giving me the motivation already, as I have logged pictures and there ****e!


Good man!!! BOOM - Pain Is Fuel!!!!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

My new rule for training is that if I'm not sore next day the session was a waste


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Kev1980 said:


> My new rule for training is that if I'm not sore next day the session was a waste


Not sure about that mate, I train my nuts off and I'm not always sore the next day

Edit: good luck with your goals, keeping an eye on this!


----------



## Triki (Feb 4, 2013)

Would it be fair to suggest,that the amount you eat for what you want to achieve, is excessive ?

It does sound it. I am of roughly the same build, with roughly the same goals. And to me that's a lot of food.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am learning that there's a fine line between maintenance and to much, but if the fat stays below 100g and protein is 250g++ then really it is just carbs you need to find the balance on?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think there is a window for me that is immediately after a heavy chest & tris session where I actually look like I train if only I can keep that look 24/7


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kev1980 said:


> *Fed Up...*
> 
> *My New Diet*
> 
> ...


are the weights cooked weights?

what is the meat?

your diet is a little vague at best i would estimate it is not enough food for muscle growth.....


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

The meat is pork or turkey but from now on turkey. Not cooked weights


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kev1980 said:


> The meat is pork or turkey but from now on turkey. Not cooked weights


chicken, extra lean mince, sirloin steak, turkey, salmon all good choices

looking at your pics i would estimate and that is all anyone can do estimate you are approx 20% but the picture is not a good one to judge but in saying that it is irrelevant as different people look different at the same BF%......and who cares it is a visual sport if visually you look good then who gives a rats ass if you are 15/12 or 10%

the thing about bodyfat i will guarantee many who claim to be a certain percentage are nowhere near it....

i still stick to my original advice you need more food as your goal is muscle something you will not get by eating small, when you add lean tissue to your frame and this is possible without being sub 10% then your metabolism will raise and you will recomp......


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

love your posts pscarb, so much knowlege and first thing i read in beef is your section.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

As most have said - Eat more.

As another point if you are trying to actually build a foundation you need to sort that training out, nobody should be able to barbell row what they are deadlifting.

Basically you are doing to much fluff and not enough gruff, focus on getting stronger on big compound movement for about 85-90% of your training and make up the rest with ancillary assistance such as arms etc.

Get off the smith, squat properly, deadlift heavily, press heavy and eat big and the rest will come - frankly I looked at your workout and my first thought was "This pussy won't grow with this puny workout"


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow thanks for the replies, pscarb should I eat more in terms of protein or carbs aswell?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mattgriff or and pscarb where is the best place to find a more gruff 4 day a week workout?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Mattgriff or and pscarb where is the best place to find a more gruff 4 day a week workout?


Have a look at Starting Strength, Stronglifts, if you want to train 3 times a week, if you want to train 4 days, maybe have a look at an Upper/Lower split, like the one I'm doing.

I had a quick look back but couldn't find your routine, but generally I'd say the "gruff" would be basic, big, compound exercises,

Barbell Squats

Deadlift

Flat Bench press

Dips

Bent Over Row

Chins

Over Head Press

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, the strong lifts are you doing a 5x5?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dam it! I thought why not on my rest day do some cardio and went to the gym with good intentions.

But the weights were to tempting and ended up hitting my tris with some skull crushers and over head & over hand extensions.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I maybe wrong but saw this shake posted and thought would it be a good start for the day on my diet?

568 ml semi skimmed, 80g whey, 70g ground oats, 30g ground almonds. = 1046 cals


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Going to reexamine the Macros tonight and post up


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> I maybe wrong but saw this shake posted and thought would it be a good start for the day on my diet?
> 
> 568 ml semi skimmed, 80g whey, 70g ground oats, 30g ground almonds. = 1046 cals


that would be a whole days food to me usually mate.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Really?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Really?


yes mate, two schools of thought on UK-M - competitors and professionals who want to enter competitions and win at all costs and those who just want to look better than they do.

you dont need to eat anymore than you already are doing, in my opinion you should cut, get what you have looking good then consider your options.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Busy night but 3 meals ready to go tomorrow! Got deads tomorrow, good weight to lift??? I can lift heavier but worry I lose form


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Macros

3361.8 kcals

163.9 carbs

432.5 protein

88.8 fat


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

saxondale said:


> yes mate, two schools of thought on UK-M - competitors and professionals who want to enter competitions and win at all costs and those who just want to look better than they do.
> 
> you dont need to eat anymore than you already are doing, in my opinion you should cut, get what you have looking good then consider your options.


Gotta agree there - wise words


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good read this and I like the pictures posted.

I need to start prepping my meals like that.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Saxon I'm gonna keep a eye on carbs and see where I am in a month. Your input is valued


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

that's a big amount of protein!

I'd keep your form on the deadlifts and let the weight go up later, last thing you want is a back injury


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Good read this and I like the pictures posted.
> 
> I need to start prepping my meals like that.


The first few times is ball ache but its like anything, once you've got a routine you can prep 3 good meals fast


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

nick-h said:


> that's a big amount of protein!
> 
> I'd keep your form on the deadlifts and let the weight go up later, last thing you want is a back injury


With form is it normal to lose some, mine is normally arching my back when lifting over 100kg, hence why I rolled the weight right back to try and get better form. But I still struggle with form, I think it's the pushing my **** out that throws me


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I protein figure was a surprise actually thought I would be around 300g but after breaking the Diet down into macros those were the figures


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> View attachment 118545


WOW, who gave you that pic of me at 30%? have you been speaking to my mrs???? :tongue:

30% on the outside 6% on the inside......


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well got some advice and knocked out 100kg deads with average form. Gotta sort my shoulders more and focus on my heels, I think with practice I can sort it


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I know it's not the done thing but gonna go back to the gym tonight to finish my routine from lunch time. Normally I fit it in but after working on my deads form i tan out of time.

It's been bugging me


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Thank you, the strong lifts are you doing a 5x5?


I'm doing an upper/lower split at the mo, but in a few months I'll change to a 5x5 full body 3 times a week, for a while.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> I maybe wrong but saw this shake posted and thought would it be a good start for the day on my diet?
> 
> 568 ml semi skimmed, 80g whey, 70g ground oats, 30g ground almonds. = 1046 cals


I have the same shake every day for breakfast but with only 30g of whey, I find it a good start to the day. I aim for around 3000cal's a day, @ 5'7" and 65kg.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I have the same shake every day for breakfast but with only 30g of whey, I find it a good start to the day. I aim for around 3000cal's a day, @ 5'7" and 65kg.


that's a big shake.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Kev1980 said:


> I know it's not the done thing but gonna go back to the gym tonight to finish my routine from lunch time. Normally I fit it in but after working on my deads form i tan out of time.
> 
> It's been bugging me


just get it done, not in stages.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Unfortunately I had to get back to work but that's life


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow that's taken it out off me


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am sore this morning


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Last session of the week done, now two days to recover and I need them


----------



## Strength_Asylum (Apr 23, 2013)

Mate, just read this whole journal.

I am at a similar place to you bf% wise. Ive trained for longer than you on and off but look similar - I think, maybe fatter... Will post pics tonight.

Ive just kicked back in training this week with a view to step on stage in 2-3 years.

I wanted to cut because i hate my body fat and want to LOOK LIKE I TRAIN, however, cutting onto no or little muslce will just leave a skinny body!

So i plan to lean bulk for 6 months, lifting heavy and eating big but clean, get some mass under the fat and then cut down and see what ive got to work with.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Join the club  Would be interested in see your progress.

I know I have some muscle but want more and obviously lose the fat so it shows.

Note the eating gets easier quite quickly.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay now I'm full 4 pork lions, sweet potato and veg


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Still feeling the weeks work out, lower back is sore. All good fun though


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Strength_Asylum said:


> Mate, just read this whole journal.
> 
> I am at a similar place to you bf% wise. Ive trained for longer than you on and off but look similar - I think, maybe fatter... Will post pics tonight.
> 
> ...


Photos?


----------



## Strength_Asylum (Apr 23, 2013)

Kev1980 said:


> Photos?


Photos are in my journal now. On reflection I've got alot more body fat than you at present...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/223197-fat-stage.html


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

You make me look smaller, gonna watch your journal for tips


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I meant muscle wise not fat wise!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dinner veg and two fat chicken breasts wrapped in bacon. Yum

And a bonus one for a snack in the morning


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Breakfast bacon and egg


----------



## Strength_Asylum (Apr 23, 2013)

Kev1980 said:


> I meant muscle wise not fat wise!


I've been advised to cut first to see what's underneath. I really don't know what to do.

I'm worried I will cut and just look skinny with no muscle.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Strength_Asylum said:


> I've been advised to cut first to see what's underneath. I really don't know what to do.
> 
> I'm worried I will cut and just look skinny with no muscle.


Just eat clean and train, that way you'll be burning fat and gaining lbm


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Just eat clean and train, that way you'll be burning fat and gaining lbm


Agreed


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Strength_Asylum said:


> I'm worried I will cut and just look skinny with no muscle.


as you`re lifting weights - you`ll be fine.

Eat clean, lift heavy is really all there is to it.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Prep for Monday ... Done


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Just read whole thread, great seeing someone put effort into completely changing the diet!

How is the workout plan now, you loose some of the isolation stuff and focusing on the big compounds more?

Definitely the way to go for more meat on ya!

A month is a pretty short time to bulk naturally, are you gonna continue on or go straight to cutting?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure really look at the results if any after a month and then maybe tweak the diet and roll on another month. Still hitting the isolation moves but hits all big compounds to the max each week. I'm still sore from Thursdays deads! The whole extra assistance topic plays on my mind daily due to reading a lot on this site


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well another week done and just had a pre bed shake. I can definitely eat more now than before, still keeping an eye on the carb intake. Chest & tris tomorrow which is my favourite day but do hope I'm little less stiff in my lower back and neck. Also started today back on the maxiraw TurboTest but only taking straight after a big breakfast off eggs to try and stop the gut ache.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh while I think of it and good fat burners anyone can recommend that'll assist in my goal?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Oh while I think of it and good fat burners anyone can recommend that'll assist in my goal?


Depends if you are looking for something containing ephadrine or not


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I seem to have lost 1.5kg some where? But I am eating clean so hopefully it's fat


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Routine advise, I can train 45mins mon to Friday. Looking for mass building work out, been reading up on westside barbel so far any others worth reading up on???


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pre done


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well just managed to force tuna and rice down, **** it tastes like ****e


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

mix the tuna with something if ya don't like the fishy taste balsamic viniger is good or EVOO


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay new routine still open to tweaks

Work out A

Back squat 5x5

Pull up / chin 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Dips 5x5

Bicep curl 3x10

Wrist curl 2x10

Calves raise on leg press 2x15

Work out B

Front squat 5x5

Bent over BB rows 5x5

Stand press 5x5

Dead lift 5x5

Rear delts face pulls 3x10

Wrist curls 2x10

Lateral raise 3x10

Thoughts? Also go delts and calves exercise suggestions???


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Opted for face pulls & calve raise on leg press


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

15 mins and time to test out the new routine, I can see this being a trial and error work out while finding right weights to start on


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll post my findings after


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well that was interesting finding out the weights. One thing I learnt is that front squats on smith hurt not use to having a bar resting on my front.

First two sets at 60/80%

Work out B

Front squat 5x5 - 50kg

Bent over BB rows 5x5 - 70kg done upping to 75kg

Stand press 5x5 - 35kg done upping to 40kg

Dead lift 5x5 - 100kg still concerned on form, pushing one motion through heels but shoulders not keeping back

Rear delts face pulls 3x10 - completed

Wrist curls 2x10 - not enough time

Lateral raise 3x10 - not enough time


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is another routine suggested, which is better???

The one above or this below

Monday Lower A

Squat 3x5

SLDL 3x8

Leg Extension 3x8

Standing Calf 3x10

Abs

Tuesday Upper A

Bench 3x5

Cable Flies 2x10

BB Row 3x5

OP DB 3x10

Chin ups 3x8-12

Dips / BB curl

Facepulls 3x8-15

Thursday Lower B

Deads 3x5

Hack Squat 3x8

Hamstring Curls 3x8-12

Seated Calf 4x6-10

Abs

Friday Upper B

Military Press 3x5

Pull ups 3x6-10

DB Bench 3x10

Tbar Row 3x10

Side Laterals 3x10

Bi/Tri Superset


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's so difficult to decide, my A B routine or the 4 day upper and lower???


----------



## Strength_Asylum (Apr 23, 2013)

nick-h said:


> mix the tuna with something if ya don't like the fishy taste balsamic viniger is good or EVOO


I must be lucky, I love tuna straight out of the can. But balsamic vinegar is great for getting rid of the fishy taste as nick says.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

More tuna yuck!

Right currently this is where I'm at with my new routine...

Current weight I know are listed

Monday Lower A

Squat 3x5 90kg

SLDL 3x8

Leg Extension 3x8 91kg

Standing Calf 3x10

Abs

Tuesday Upper A

Bench 3x5 85kg

Cable Flies 2x10

BB Row (smith) 3x5. 50kg

OP DB 3x10

Chin ups 3x8-12

Dips / BB curl

Facepulls 3x8-15

Thursday Lower B

Deads 3x5. 100kg could do more but watching form

Leg Press or Hack squat 3x8 218kg leg press which is top setting on machine

Hamstring Curls 3x8-12. 64kg

Seated Calf 4x6-10

Abs

Friday Upper B

Military Press 3x5. 40

Pull ups 3x6-10

DB Bench 3x10. 37.5kg

Bent Over BB Row 3x10. 75kg

Side Laterals cable 3x10

Bi/Tri Superset 3x10


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd.

On lower B go for hack or front squats, as deadlifts will target lower back/hams and front/hack will target quads. Give upper/lower a go, it's great walking out of the gym with a full upper body pump lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just remembered one tip if you start u/l, try and stay 1-2 reps away from failure if you can, so you don't leave yourself fatigued for the rest of the session, you can still go to failure on say, your 5th rep on your 3rd bench set, but don't make failure your aim for every exercise


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm gonna give the hack squats a try, the smith machine is nasty for front squat


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just make sure you're do it at a controlled speed and going deep, try not to fully lock out at the top


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay and the SLDL start light?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

What exercises you doing for abs? Hanging leg raises and the Ab-wheel are killers


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Russian twist, bb roll outs and leg raises now


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Okay and the SLDL start light?


Yeah, get your form down first before you start moving the weights up


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a little play today to check weight levels, I like the calf standing raises


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh sat eating turkey rice and veg


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

3 meal prep is going in my CV soon, 10mins and done


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just been for a jog through the fields with the dog only 15mins but it a start especially as I have never jogged


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Just been for a jog through the fields with the dog only 15mins but it a start especially as I have never jogged


and because you`ve embarrassed me into actually training instead of playing at it - I started deadlifting this morning, cheers mate, my legs are killing me.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

saxondale said:


> and because you`ve embarrassed me into actually training instead of playing at it - I started deadlifting this morning, cheers mate, my legs are killing me.


I must admit that's the only downside, walking around for two days like you've sh*t your pants


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Back in the bloody kitchen, going to have a treat tonight of sweet chill chicken wraps


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

A bit concerned that I weighed in at 87.9kg this morning, it's only two weeks in though I guess. There's no **** going in, the diet is clean I am hoping that this is fat going and muscle again. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking forward to my new lower work out this lunch time  Gonna push it hard!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well that session was a nightmare, my dead lifting form is shocking. Going to have to cut the weight back and focus on getting my form correct. Not happy with my self but going to practice form until its sorted.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to practice light weight, slowly in the mirror. Got to keep my shoulders back and lower back straight! I am determined to get this spot on.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Prep done and another 10min jog


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

taking my shoes off for dead lifting made it a hell of a lot more comfortable for me and felt more balanced same with squats


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

nick-h said:


> taking my shoes off for dead lifting made it a hell of a lot more comfortable for me and felt more balanced same with squats


I'll give that a go, thanks


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sad I know but I keep practicing my dead form with an imaginary bar lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Sad I know but I keep practicing my dead form with an imaginary bar lol


that is sad


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I know 

Can defo feel the seated calf raises today


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good upper session today


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sh*t the bed just learnt a valuable lesson, read packaging carefully. I've been over my carb allowance due to not reading, tw*t. Oh well at least I know now  another tweak in the journey


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Little snack


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gonna be cutting carbs a little more efficiently, from now on you really need to keep a close eye on everything.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Prepping my pack up from the day


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Two large chicken breasts wrapped in bacon with veg... Done

Thanks to UK muscle members I'm now completely focused on my diet. Today apart from veggies I have had zero carbs to see the effects on my body. It's a non training day so thought it worth trying, it amazes me how changing the fuel mixture changes your energy levels. Today has been fine but now I'm feeling my batteries are lower than normal.

I guess what I'm saying is that you need to listen more to your body.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

you eating just chicken or fish too?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I take high strength cod liver oil caps, not a fan of fish. But have been forcing tuna down. Eating turkey, chicken, pork.

Oh a real plus tomorrow BBQ for lunch and dinner. Going to be a protein feast tomorrow and gone try a another zero carb day as not training. Will defo been carbs Tuesday as its back to the gym with 150% effort


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Starting the morning off with eggs



Today is double BBQ day


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Let cook some meat...



I just thought could you imagine how much meat you'd need for ten UK muscle members!?!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

One BBQ finished at 5pm, now leaving for another


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Done it two bbqs and no carbs but plenty of meat with the added bonus of having enough meat for my three meals work meals tomorrow


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

10am refuel ready for lunch time training


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tidy gym session dead lift form getting better but started to go at the end but will keep working on it. Standing calf raises are good.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Prep for tomorrow done, dog walk and 10min jog done and now waiting for my 3 pork loin steaks to cook and veg.

Then rest and recover


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking forward to training this lunch time upper body


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good upper body today, had a spotter and pushed out in the bench

5x60

5x90

5x95

3x95


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dinner using my chicken order


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Weighing in at 87.6kg which is no real loss but do fell alittle tighter? Close I be loading fat and gaining muscle at the same time?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Weighing in at 87.6kg which is no real loss but do fell alittle tighter? Could I be loading fat and gaining muscle at the same time?


thats the idea, take your measurements now to compare to in 3 months - chest, arms, thighs etc


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cheers Saxondale, I recorded them all at the start on post one so after 3 months will remeasure. I must admit starting this log does motivate me more


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

So this is my current tweaked diet macros

2652 kcals

87.6g carbs

366.7g protein

81.3g fat

Been working on this since Saturday and on my 2 rest days the carbs are a lot less between 0-40g last weekend was zero apart from veggies


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

New work out is great, so now training hard 4/5 days, also probably jogging just over a mile 5 times a week just for some extra cardio.

I must say I'm feeling good about training and diet now, it's taken some serious tweaking, large amounts of research, learning to listen to my body and of course huge amounts of input from you guys on UK Muscle (big thanks!)

Now that I have the tools required fingers crossed I should start seeing some proper results


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Average session today so a bit ****ed off with myself, which then ****es me off that I'm just not growing enough muscle. Then a **** in the office pipes up when are you actually going to start showing some results of all your gyming an healthy eating. To say I'm now in a bad mood is an understatement. All I want is for my muscles to grow!

Rant over


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> New work out is great, so now training hard 4/5 days, also probably jogging just over a mile 5 times a week just for some extra cardio.
> 
> *I must say I'm feeling good about training and diet now*, it's taken some serious tweaking, large amounts of research, learning to listen to my body and of course huge amounts of input from you guys on UK Muscle (big thanks!)
> 
> Now that I have the tools required fingers crossed I should start seeing some proper results





Kev1980 said:


> Average session today so a bit ****ed off with myself, which then ****es me off that I'm just not growing enough muscle. Then a **** in the office pipes up when are you actually going to start showing some results of all your gyming an healthy eating. To say I'm now in a bad mood is an understatement. All I want is for my muscles to grow!
> 
> Rant over


What a difference a few hours can make!

Ignore them mate, I bet they look like sh*t and are jealous because you're putting in the effort to better yourself, while they eat chocolate for lunch washed down with a bottle of coke.

Keep up the hard work and make them even more jealous when you succeed! :thumb:


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

I haven't read the full post but I assume from what i've read that your natural? or am I wrong?

How do you find your recovery when training 4/5 days?

looking at your routine - that would kill me - can I ask why you split it like that? Looks like your training most things twice a week.

Can I also ask what kind of gains your expecting in such a short time?

Respect to you for your drive and commitment - well done bro.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am natural but if I had some real training partners that used would definitely be on it. I don't know many people where I live and know even less gym people so really I am on my own hence why UK muscle has helped me so much.

In terms of gains I guess I'm impatient but get frustrated that I put so much in and get such small gains.

I am on a new diet and new training plan these past few weeks and actually feel okay in terms of recovery time. But spend most of my time behide a desk so that is aiding my recovery I guess.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ironman said:


> I haven't read the full post but I assume from what i've read that your natural? or am I wrong?
> 
> How do you find your recovery when training 4/5 days?
> 
> ...


You avatar picture is the body shape that I am aiming for as a goal


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Kev1980 said:


> I am natural but if I had some real training partners that used would definitely be on it. I don't know many people where I live and know even less gym people so really I am on my own hence why UK muscle has helped me so much.
> 
> In terms of gains I guess I'm impatient but get frustrated that I put so much in and get such small gains.
> 
> I am on a new diet and new training plan these past few weeks and actually feel okay in terms of recovery time. But spend most of my time behide a desk so that is aiding my recovery I guess.


It sounds like you have everything nailed down - In my opinion though you are training to much - even when I'm on I wouldn't do that split definitely not when im off - everyone's different though so I'm not saying your wrong in what your doing - but over training is the number one gain killer. Doesnt matter how many hours a day you sit at your desk your body needs time to recover - this is when it grows. Especially when your training natural - unless you are a genetic freak.

I always find less is better and at least 1 week recovery for each body part, and I try do be in the gym as shorter time as possible. I don't train weights for more than 2.5 - 3 hrs per week and I when I'm off I'll always have a days rest in between workouts.

Its all about getting in training hard for a short period of time then going away to rest and eat.

Again different things work for different people - I've experimented with lots of different ways to train and this is what works for me - I'm not saying stop what your doing and do what I do - its just something different to think about.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks. I am a quick trainer as I go in my lunch breaks which I find useful as the rest periods are short otherwise I will be late back to work. I have a solid 45min pure training per session.

I guess it's just a gotta wait and see. I am trying to listen more to my body. I would try orals but just don't feel overly comfortable with it


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ironman said:


> It sounds like you have everything nailed down - In my opinion though you are training to much - even when I'm on I wouldn't do that split definitely not when im off - everyone's different though so I'm not saying your wrong in what your doing - but over training is the number one gain killer. Doesnt matter how many hours a day you sit at your desk your body needs time to recover - this is when it grows. Especially when your training natural - unless you are a genetic freak.
> 
> I always find less is better and at least 1 week recovery for each body part, and I try do be in the gym as shorter time as possible. I don't train weights for more than 2.5 - 3 hrs per week and I when I'm off I'll always have a days rest in between workouts.
> 
> ...


If protein synthesis only lasts 48-72 hours in naturals, why would you wait a week to train a muscle again?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

robdobbie said:


> If protein synthesis only lasts 48-72 hours in naturals, why would you wait a week to train a muscle again?


So you would train say chest ever 48 hrs?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ironman said:


> So you would train say chest ever 48 hrs?


No, with upper/lower you train each muscle after 72 hours, but you don't train it to absolute failure.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

robdobbie said:


> No, with upper/lower you train each muscle after 72 hours, but you don't train it to absolute failure.


Ah fair enough then - I assumed he was training to failure.

But like I said - different things work for different people - I was just offering up an alternative.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

To be fair some of the compounds I do train to failure, and once reps all completed in a session putting up the weight for next sessions until reps completed.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Kev1980 said:


> Thanks. I am a quick trainer as I go in my lunch breaks which I find useful as the rest periods are short otherwise I will be late back to work. I have a solid 45min pure training per session.
> 
> I guess it's just a gotta wait and see. I am trying to listen more to my body. I would try orals but just don't feel overly comfortable with it


Fair play to you - keep doing what your doing - See how far you can go without gear - Keep updating your progress bud - will be interesting to see how you do.

How are you looking at the moment?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

There's pictures page 2 I think, not very flattering. But since tweaking my diet and carbs I feel slightly tighter which is a start. Plus running a mile a night must be helping.

Cheers for the support mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ironman said:


> Ah fair enough then - I assumed he was training to failure.
> 
> But like I said - different things work for different people - I was just offering up an alternative.


I know :thumb: reading back I came over quite abrupt, didn't mean to pal


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

robdobbie said:


> I know :thumb: reading back I came over quite abrupt, didn't mean to pal


Ah not at all bud, it was a good point


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Kev1980 said:


> There's pictures page 2 I think, not very flattering. But since tweaking my diet and carbs I feel slightly tighter which is a start. Plus running a mile a night must be helping.
> 
> Cheers for the support mate


No bother bud


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a bad night last last and got ****ed a great night and I was sensible ish. Not feeling great day though.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Kev1980 said:


> I had a bad night last last and got ****ed a great night and I was sensible ish. Not feeling great day though.


get down the gym sweat it out bud.... :beer:


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Rest day but gonna punish my self by going for a jog in a bit, I have a funny feeling it isn't going to be enjoyable. Lol


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's started to rain, I think it'll let my lunch go down and go to the gym


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

One vice that I'm gonna have to readdress is quitting smoking rollies ! I did see a post the other day saying it can affect gains?!?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't believe I'm now actually thinking about which day to quit and I'm a heavy ish smoker!?!! It must be the hang over!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well that gym session was a real treat, lower body and abs feeling rough! Worked on my dead lift form though which is needed, so there was positives.

Still thinking of quitting the ****


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Right I've made my mind up I'm quitting the **** as of Monday! Then I can use my non smoking rage / mood in the gym!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Prep done for tomorrow and may go for a quick jog if it ever stops raining.

Smoked a lot to day as its my last day as a smoker, it'll be tough but fingers crossed I can do it!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

****e the day is running out, tomorrow I am a non smoker. It's sad in a way because I enjoy it but it is obviously no good for my health. Plus it's stupid, I train and eat well but still poison my myself with ****!?!?!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> ****e the day is running out, tomorrow I am a non smoker. It's sad in a way because I enjoy it but it is obviously no good for my health. Plus it's stupid, I train and eat well but still poison my myself with ****!?!?!


good choice.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Spooky timing just smoking my last ***


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I could start again tomorrow mate, never goes away


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well prep done, jog done, rest.

Okay lower session this lunch time, felt strong but may have a cold coming, quite bunged up. Abs hurting


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

smoking?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not one all day!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Not one all day!


good man - job done, like I keep telling myself be pointless starting again now after all that effort.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Thanks mate


wait till the sex drive boost kicks in in about 5 weeks .......


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Still eating clean...


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great Upper session this lunch time.

Bench

60kg x5

90kg x5

100kg x7 spotter assisted last 2/3 rep

100kg x5 spotter assisted last 3 reps

Personal Best


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Two double yokes this morning


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gym soon 

Feeling sore still but no pain no gain


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dam it, I've pulled something left side on stomach. Happened when doing hanging leg raises  Sharp pain in a small area of stomach just from hanging and then tried weight ab machine, the moment I tensed my abs pain in exactly the same spot!

Can you pull an ab? Any idea on heal time?

It's funny I can't even see my abs!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Food prepped for tomorrow 

5kg chicken bagged and in freezer 

Still got pain though


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay still sticking to my diet, training hard, jogging a mile most nights and day 4 as a non smoker.

Rest day today due to yesterday's stomach muscle pull


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

hey mate good luck with the smoking. shame about the ab injury but def looks like you've got your motivation back from the bits i read in here. good luck


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just jogged 1.68 miles cross country 

Food prepped for tomorrow


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dinner


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so impatient I just want to start packing some muscle on fast


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am well up for this lunch times upper body session. I am still aware of the muscle pull in my abs (which you can't see! ), I am just praying it won't hinder this session to much.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Forgot to add still eating clean and training hard! 

I am getting more tempted by the day to maybe add some oral supplements to assist my gains.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well it was an okay session, had a number of twinges in my abs which stopped me pushing too hard 

Fingers crossed I'll heal over the weekend ready for Monday lower & abs!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well not a lot to report have my boy for the day so will probably take him swimming and out tonight for friends birthday.

Hoping that a certain supplement suppliers is going to come back on online soon, I hear they had to shut down while moving premises


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Out in Cambridge gonna be messy, Opps!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Prep done


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well Monday morning, back on it this lunch time lower & abs. Fingers crossed my abs have healed enough for another bashing! A bit sleepy this morning, due to a crap nights sleep, caffeine required


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone done the Spartan Race? I may give it a go


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good lower session some weights upped, went easy on my abs.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I agreed to enter the Spartan Race in September, it can't do me no harm. Never ran in a race before an until yesterday the furthest I'd run was 1.68 mile, so thought it a good challenge.

Tonite I just switched off from the world and jogged like forest gump cross country and managed a total of 7.5km. Well pleased now I bet cripple in the morning.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Going to hard training for a race if you're doing U/L, training legs twice a week +cardio, isn't fun :lol:


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not pain no gain I guess  I'm always up for a challenge!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ran 2.3km tonight, but now have a rather tender knee. I may be trying to push myself to quickly with my new cardio / jogging. I'm not fan of cardio but know if I want to trim bf% while training hard it'll help.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Prep for tomorrow all done, still eating super clean and training hard.

The amount of chicken & eggs I'm surprised I'm not growing feathers a well as muscle


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bugger my knee is sore this morning, the girlfriend says strap it up in compression bandage tube, thoughts on this please???


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

No bloody training this lunch time  Bloody knee is throbbing, rest it tonight and wet towels.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

God I get miserable when I can't train or get injured. I've spent the whole day reading articles on boosting gains products and wonder if its worth visiting the other gym in my area. The problem is there are a number of people I'd rather not bump into, due to them not being nice. It can sometimes be a lonely place living somewhere where you don't really know anyone and no one that trains.

Okay nearly home time and enough moaning and pathetic self pity.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay knee still sore but going to train upper this lunch time if it stops raining, failing that after work.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Been bad eating today, so start a fresh tomorrow. Bad I know but I needed a blow out


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Been bad eating today, so start a fresh tomorrow. Bad I know but I needed a blow out


It's good for the mind o have a blow out now and again mate!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Been bad eating today, so start a fresh tomorrow. Bad I know but I needed a blow out


mate - just had two weeks off training and eat what I wanted, feel great. Keeps you refreshed.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cheers guys good to know


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Cheers guys good to know


saying that, I feel guilty now and can`t wait to get back into it


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well today's lower session was fairly crap, went super light to test my knee, still alittle sore. Still slightly better, can't wait to 100% recovered, then I'm gonna smash my legs.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well my plan is to start running 3/4 times a week as of next week in prep for my Spartan Race in September! Time to get in shape and my knee should be 100% by then


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay knee 95% jogging starts tomorrow! Been eating clean, but tomorrow I'll be on it hard on the lead up to the race. Don't wanna look a fatty on the 1st September !


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

A very short jog last night and the knee held up okay, mind you it was strapped up tight. Will try another short one tonight not even a mile.

Eating is clean again after a little wobble, not really noticed mass changes in BF% but we shall see.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just read through the journal and looks like your doing well.

Have you decided if your bulking or cutting?

Your protein seems very high? I base mine around 2.2g per kg of Bodyweight.

Glad to see you have change your routine to strength based.

Hope you get some good results? How is the progress?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

On a slight cut really, my knee injury hasn't helped as I've had to take it easier for two weeks, which every gym goer knows is a nightmare. I'm hoping on my current diet and now my intensity this week is nearly back to 100%. Plus jogging 4 times a week should help me burn off some body fat. I'm still eating clean and spread out over 6 meals. Stomach and chest fat is still annoying but I'm determined to shift it!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a just arm day this lunch time as fancied mixing it up, thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Did you manage to get a run in mate?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep yesterday, not far went okay. Was strapped up an a cold tea towel wrapped round my knee when finished


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would like some views please on extras. I am very keen to get some noticeable gains, I have no gym friends or know people who can assist. Do you think I should give up searching online and go with some pro hormones? Or should I just wait longer? I'm 33 and not getting any younger lol


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Any feed back?

Had a little jog again tonight, only a mile but slowly getting back after hurting my knee. Still eating clean and had a good upper session in the gym today.

Unfortunately I have to go to France with work for three days next week. First thing I did was email the hotel ref there gym, bloody French no free weight just cardio toys


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I had more friends where I live and some gym mates. Friday night and have no one to have a pint with, girlfriends out. Sad isn't it


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a cheeky session this morning

Bench 100kg - 5 / 3 / 3


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Back in the gym today for a steady work out, nothing crazy due to only getting back from France yesterday. Now gotta move house, busy times.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bad times moving today to the girlfriends smaller house, gonna be a squeeze. Spent all day yesterday moving stuff. My knee is aching and my shoulder. Plus lost count the number of times I've crushed my fingers against the door frames! Starting to get concerned about my knee it's be weeks since I hurt it running... I don't even like running


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Moving has been hard going and my knee feels f ucked! A bit concerned about it


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well back on it, I'm now moved but with out Internet for a few more days which is an ****. Been using a hot water bottle every night on my knee and hoping to start light jogging this week. Time to bring the legs back into full training mode.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well good end to the week, managed to get a spot on the bench. 100kg for 5, then 110kg for 4/5 and 115kg for 3 assisted


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I didn't want this to be a thread that looked like I just gave up and stopped training.

Still eat, sleep, train, repeat!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm only on my journey but anyone can get in shape at any age.

Things I have learnt so far...

Eat clean, Train hard, Sleep well, Keep learning and do not expect massive changes in a month or even a year... Just except this is a life long journey and enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good work mate brilliant changes there


----------

